# RIP daisy xxx



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

daisy the bearded dragon, unknown as to what age, seemed a lot older than sold as. had continuous trouble with MBD that seemed to have established itself in her from before i got her. i maintained a good quality of life for her for about a year but unfortunately she died today. i dunno if it was the MBD that took her, or simply just age.

forever gone but never forgotten

night sweetheart, no more MBD to torment you now

xxx


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

I Also have a beadie called daizee with mbd had her for around a year now and nothing has gotten any better im very sorry for your loss 

R.I.P Daisy


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

rip Daisy. so sad to hear that Cat. Chin up.


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear the sad news R.I.P


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

R.I.P daisy poor thing! x sorry for your loss x


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. 
R.I.P. 
eace:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bit of a late reply but thx guys, still look in the viv for her

xxx


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

R.I.P Daisy


----------



## Daz_of_hudds (Oct 24, 2007)

R.I.P eace: If its one of her babies I'll be buying, it will have a long and happy life


----------

